# Nerve Block



## lcomeaux (Jan 25, 2010)

What documentation requirements are needed to code a nerve block in the ED (for the physician)?  If the dx = dental pain and a bupivacaine block is given; is 64402 the appropriate code?  Thanks


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 26, 2010)

I am not completely sure about this but I saw in an older post regarding this that the 64400 was used. I am not sure if I would use the 64402, since it states face, but I can't be sure.


----------



## NMARKS52 (Jan 29, 2010)

64400 is wht I have been told to use


----------



## lcox1974 (Feb 3, 2010)

cpt code 64402 can be used for a dental block


----------



## kak6 (Feb 3, 2010)

We use 64400 dental injection for pain.


----------



## kjohnson (Feb 4, 2010)

We use 64400 also for dental pain


----------

